# שרשור מקומות לחתונה קטנה 2014



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

שרשור מקומות לחתונה קטנה 2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנושא עולה פה הרבה לאחרונה ונראה שהגיע הזמן לשרשור עדכני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כדי שהשרשור יהיה יעיל מומלץ לא לשכוח להוסיף כמה פרטים: (הנה כמה רעיונות)





 מוזמנים - חתונה קטנה מוגדרת בד"כ כעד 200 איש בארץ. לכמה מוזמנים המקום מתאים? 50/100/150/200?





 גן/ אולם/ משולב? פתוח/סגור? מתאים לחורף?





 מחירים - זה פורום אנונימי, בואו ננצל את זה! (עונה/ מוזמנים/ תוספות)





 הערות, הארות ושונות - מתאים רק לאירוע יום? יש בעיה עם השירותים? תוספות שוות? חניה? חדר חתן כלה?





 חוויות כאורחות או כלות - ספרו ושתפו בתמונות או קישור לקרדיטים...

בוקר טוב לפורום המנומנם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הגיע הזמן להתעורר ולשתף


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

צפון


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

ימה- חיפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שבעבר קראו למקום כחול.
מינימום 100 איש ויכולים להכיל גם הרבה יותר.
&nbsp
בטלפון דיברנו על 230 ש"ח למנה, לא כולל תוספות.
&nbsp
לא ראינו בסוף בגלל שצפוני מדי עבורינו...


----------



## Simply KaRiNa84 (16/10/14)

הילולה אירועים - מפרץ חיפה 
שם גם סגרנו בסופו של דבר.




*מוזמנים* - המקום מיועד לעד 250 איש בתפוסה מלאה, כאשר המינימום הרשמי הוא 120 אבל יוכלו לסגור איתכם גם על פחות מזה בתנאים כאלה ואחרים, כנראה בהתאם לתאריך (ביקוש) ונסיבות. למשל אצלנו המס' המדובר היה 90-100 איש מקסימום וגם זה בלחץ, אז הלכו לקראתנו.



*גן/ אולם/ משולב? פתוח/סגור? מתאים לחורף?* אולם. נערכים בו גם בריתות/בר/מצוות והרבה חינות, אך לעומת "אולמי חינות" אחרים, זה לא אולם מה שנקרא "אוטנטי" והוא מעוצב כאולם אירועים רגיל לכל דבר.



*מחירים* - קיבלנו הצעת מחיר ראשונית של 200 ש"ח למנה עבור מינימום 100 איש + 3000 ש"ח הגברה ותאורה לתחילת אפריל. אין תשלום חובה של טיפים למיניהם, נתון לשיקול דעתינו/דעת האורחים. אחרי משא ומתן הסכימו להוריד לנו את המינימום ל90 ולהעלות טיפה את המחיר, כאשר אם מס' האנשים יעבור את ה100, חוזרים למחיר הנמוך יותר. הוגן ביותר לדעתי.



*הערות, הארות ושונות* - חניה ליד ובצמוד למקום (נמצא על הכביש הראשי, חונים בצמוד לאולם או על הכביש שירות). יש חדר חתן-כלה. באולם יש חופה מעוצבת כלולה בעיצוב הבסיסי באיזור רחבת הריקודים, מאוד יפה לטעמי, עם גג עגול מקושט בפרחים ועמודי בד משתלשלים, על במה + שביל לבן קצר ועמודים עם פרחים לצידיו, כאשר כל זה מתקפל ומוזז לאחר הטקס כדי לפנות מקום לריקודים, כאשר החלק העליון העגול עם הפרחים נשאר תלוי. דבר מיוחד נוסף הוא שכל השולחנות נמצאים על מפלסים בגבהים שונים, וזה יחד עם היות האולם קטן יחסית, נותן אווירה אינטימית, מאפשר לצפות על ההתרחשויות מ"למעלה" ורואים הכל גם אם לא עומדים ונדחפים ליד החופה.



*חוויות כאורחות או כלות* - בערב בו סגרנו נערכה במקום חתונה, הוזמנו להתרשם + להשתתף באירוע טעימות, מה שהתברר למעשה כארוחה מלאה לפי מה שהוגש באותו הערב באולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שבענו עד מאוד, מרוב המנות היינו מרוצים.


----------



## Princess Lotta (16/10/14)

נשמע מקום מקסים!


----------



## Simply KaRiNa84 (17/10/14)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Simply KaRiNa84 (18/10/14)

פלמר בנמל אירועי בוטיק - חיפה 
פלמר היה המקום הראשון אותו ראינו ותמיד תישאר לו פינה בלב למרות שבסופו של דבר לא בחרנו בו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*מוזמנים* - באופן רשמי עד 164 מוזמנים בתפוסה מלאה, מינימום 60, כאשר לטעמי מס' האורחים האידיאלי שם הוא בסביבות ה120-130 איש על מנת שלא יהיה עמוס מדי



*גן/ אולם/ משולב? פתוח/סגור? מתאים לחורף?* אולם, כאשר יש איזור קבלת פנים קטן מחוץ לאולם, ושביל המוביל למין רחבה קטנה שיש על ידה מזרקה ושם בעצם נערכת החופה. איזור החופה הוא למעשה ברחוב, כאשר יכולים להיות עוברים ושבים בדרך. בחורף החופה תתקיים כמובן בפנים.



*מחירים* - מתומחר ב220 ש"ח למנה בכל ימות השנה + 1500 ש"ח הגברה ותאורה + 150 ש"ח טיפ לכל מלצר כאשר יש מלצר אחד לכל שולחן. התקבל הרושם שניתן להתמקח רק כאשר מדובר במס' אורחים המתקרב לתפוסה מלאה.



*הערות, הארות ושונות* - כאמור, החופה (מסורתית) היא בעצם בחוץ, ברחוב, שזה שיקול לטוב ולרע, כאשר לטוב יכולה לציין שאיזור הרחבה בחוץ עם המזרקה יכול להיות מקסים, אינטימי ורומנטי לעריכת החופה, ונותן את האפשרות לשלב אולם קטן + יציאה החוצה מה שכמעט ולא קיים בשאר האולמות הקטנים. מעבר לזה, האולם עצמו מ-א-ו-ד יפה, עם תאורה סגולה שנותנת אווירה מאוד מיוחדת במקום. האולם בנוי לאורך, כאשר משני הצדדים נמצאים השולחנות ובאמצע בעצם רחבת הריקודים. מבחינת החניה לא כל כך ברור המצב, הגעתי בתחבורה ציבורית אז לא ממש חקרתי את הנושא לעומק אבל לא הצלחתי להבחין באיזור חניה מסודר צמוד למקום, יכול להיות שיש ולא שמתי לב. מה שבטוח זה שיש מגרש חניה גדול ליד תחנת רכבת חיפה מרכז שנמצאת במס' דקות הליכה משם. כאן המקום לציין שהמיקום של האולם מעולה מבחינת תחבורה ציבורית, והוא נמצא במרחק הליכה מהרכבת, אוטובוס, מטרונית וכרמלית.



*חוויות כאורחות או כלות* - בסופו של דבר לא סגרנו שם משיקולים שונים, בעיקר משיקולי תפריט (גורמה, מטבח צרפתי + ים תיכוני) שנראה קצת posh לטעם ההורים הרוסים שלי וגם העניין עם הטיפים מראש למלצרים לא הרגיש לנו כל כך נוח. אבל המקום עצמו באמת מיוחד ובהחלט אחד המרשימים באיזור המיועדים לחתונה קטנה.


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

שרון


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

בית ראשונים - סולי סולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מיקום: ביתן אהרון, קצת אחרי נתניה- יש במקום מרפסת ענקית מהממת שבה מתקיימים האירועים עם סגירת חורף שעשתה רושם טוב בתמונות. בכניסה יש גם קצת דשא עם ריהוט אלטרנטיבי.
מתאים בעיקר לאירועי יום. סגנון וינטג'י חביב.
&nbsp
התעניינתי לגבי אירוע חורף של פחות מ-100 איש, להערכתי אפשר עד בערך 150 איש.
מחיר: 250 לקייטרינג חלבי שכולל בר בסיסי, לכאורה תפריט אטרקטיבי אבל ה-VFM נמוך מאוד (!)לטעמי וילדים (2-8) בבערך 120 ש"ח. ושכר מלצרים של בערך 300.
- מחיר משתנה.
&nbsp
רונית מנהלת המקום היא מצד אחד מקצועית, מצד שני עודף מכירתית. ההבדל בין לדעת מה כדאי לבין לא לתת אוויר ובחירה ללקוח פשוט הרסה במקרה שלי את כל החשק להתחתן שם- אני שמחה לקבל עצה, אבל לא שינהלו אותי ולמי שלא מתאים להתנהל עם אישה מאוד פושרית, זה לא יתאים. מצד שני אם אתן רוצות להעביר את הכדור החתונה למישהו אחר, היא האישה בשבילכן.
&nbsp
האוכל בתפריט היה ממש עלוב, ברמה של להעליב את האורחים ברגע שקוראים אותו בצלילות בלי קישוטים. כשניסינו לדבר על התפריט קיבלנו הצעה לשלם יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&nbsp
כשבחנו את האפשרות לשכור את המקום בלבד נזרקו באויר כל מיני מספרים עם הערה שיש עוד תוספות כשהשורה התחתונה הייתה ברורה - נוציא לך את החשק מהרעיון.
&nbsp
&nbsp


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/14)

אנחנו עברנו איתה חוויה מאוד קשה 
לא בא לי להכנס לפרטים, אבל הרוב כתוב בקרדיטים שלי.
אני מאוד מצטערת שסגרנו איתם, קיבלנו יחס מעליב, דברים שנסגרו מראש לא קוימו ביום האירוע והיא אפילו הצליחה לגרום לי להעביר את היום שלפני החתונה בבכי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקיצור, דעתי האישית היא שקיבלת החלטה טובה


----------



## Princess Lotta (15/10/14)

כן אני זוכרת את הקרדיטים שלך 
אבל היית אחת הכלות המדהימות, הזכורות והיפות ביותר שראיתי כאן...


----------



## yael rosen (15/10/14)

איזה כיף!! תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




האמת היא שהיינו במקום בו התחתנו ביום שבת האחרון כדי לשחזר תמונה מהחתונה והוציאו משם את קרון הרכבת המהמם ואת הקירוי (אין שם שום הצללה עכשיו).
אולי זה זמני, אבל יש לי תחושה שדברים משתנים שם...


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/14)

גרינפילד - גולף הרצליה 
עשיתי שם בת מצווה לפני שנתיים ויש לי אירוע נוסף שם בדצמבר.





 יתרונות וחסרונות: היחס ממש טוב ובאים לקראת הלקוח. זאת מסעדה, לטוב ולרע. האוכל מצויין והמקום נפלא. החיסרון היחיד לדעתי הוא האוהל בחורף - שהוא לבן מאוד מאוד. אבל זה משהו פתיר עם מעט עיצוב ונגיעות של צבע. יש שם מרחב דשא גדול שאפשר גם להשתמש בו.





 העלות מאוד נוחה - זה מתחיל מ- 180 ש"ח אם אני לא טועה אבל כולל ממש הרבה דברים. לא צריך להוסיף יותר מידי תוספות.





 דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום - מכיוון שזאת מסעדה, הייתי שמה לב להתנהלות המטבח - מוציאים אוכל בו זמנית לכולם, לבוש מלצרים ונותני שירות וכדומה (אותן ההערות שאני תמיד אומרת בהקשר של אירוע במסעדה)


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

הם לא כשרים, נכון?


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/14)

זאת סוגייה מעניינת.... 
לא שאלתי


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

הגלריה בויתקין - צומת M הדרך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מינימום 100 איש. לא הגענו לשלב המחירים.
&nbsp
יש חניה, אבל לעומת הנוף לים שמנסים לצייר מדובר בנוף ל-BBB, מוזס ובית הפנקייק (נראה לי שככה קוראים לו)
המקום קטן וחמוד, סגנון מעורבב קצת... יש דק נחמד בחוץ.
&nbsp
באירוע עסקי שהייתי שם האוכל היה נחמד ולא יותר - יכול להיות שהם עובדים עם יותר מקייטרינג אחד.


----------



## thunderstorm (20/10/14)

רוצה להוסיף מניסיון - התחתנתי שם 
ברור שהנוף לא רלוונטי, אבל בחתונות ערב, וול - בד"כ לא רואים נוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לנו זה ממש לא הפריע, ואהבנו מאוד את המיקום הנוח (לא חור שצריך לחפש בג'יפיאס שעות), ללא דרך עפר... חנייה נוחה ומסודרת, עם מעלית מהחניון למבנה למי שזקוק לזה (אורחים מבוגרים וכו').
אהבנו גם את המרפסת החיצונית - התחתנו בחורף והיא הייתה מקורה, וזו הייתה הפרדה נחמדה בין קבלת הפנים והטקס לאוכל ולריקודים.

לגבי האוכל - לטעמי הוא היה מעולה. הם עובדים עם כמה קייטרינגים, וזה גם מאוד תלוי מה בוחרים להזמין... אנחנו הזמנו תפריט צמחוני שנבנה במיוחד בשבילנו והקייטרינג היה מצוין.


לגבי מחירים:
מאוד תלוי בעונה ובכמות האנשים (המחירים הראשוניים יורדים אחרי מיקוח כמו בכל מקום), אבל די סבירים, גם אחרי שמשקללים תוספות של שכר מלצרים, תאורה וכו'.
נתקלנו במקומות יקרים יותר באזור ובמקומות זולים יותר, אבל ספציפית את הגלריה אהבנו יותר.


עוד מילה על הסגנון - הוא יותר אורבני עם "נגיעות" של כפרי, לדעתי המקום מאוד נעים ויפה כמו שהוא, ואפשר לשחק עם הצורה הפנימית של האולם בשביל להתאים לכל מיני סוגי וגדלי אירועים. אני חושבת שהם משווקים את עצמם עד 250 איש בערך, אבל נראה לי שיותר מ-200 זה קצת צפוף שם, במיוחד בשלב של קבלת הפנים.

עדיין, לאירועים קטנים - אני ממליצה.


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (16/10/14)

אזור נתניה 
מקומות שבהם היינו בביקור במהלך חיפושי המקום:
נתניה:
מיני גולף, שירת הים, פולגה, אקפלה, במבו וילג'
ובנוסף - יקבי בנימינה


----------



## Princess Lotta (16/10/14)

תוכלי להוסיף חוות דעת עליהם?


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (17/10/14)

אני אסכם בכמה מילים, מהתרשמות מאוד שיטחית: 
(כי, כאמור, בסוף בחרנו במרגו)
מיני גולף - בניגוד לציפיה שלנו, אין שם שום גולף. טעמנו קצת מהאוכל, ולא אהבנו.
שירת הים - בגדול מקום סבבה, אבל יש שם 2 אולמות, כל אחד מכיל כ-300 איש, וזה היה גדול מדי בשבילנו
פולגה ואקפלה נמצאים קרוב וגם די דומים. מבחינת עיצוב אלה אולמות די סטנדרטיים, רק שהם קטנים יותר. לפולגה יש גם חצר קבלת פנים קטנה (מאוד).
במבו וילג' - רק אם את מאוד, אבל מאוד מאוד רוצה חתונה על חוף הים. הם נתנו לנו את הצעת המחיר הכי מסובכת וגם הכי גבוהה (וגם אמרה בפירוש שהיא מעלה לנו מחיר כי אין לנו מספיק אורחים)
יקבי בנימינה - אווירה כבדה, מיקום שהיה מקשה על חלק גדול מהאורחים, וגם אין מערכת הגברה - שהדיג'יי יביא בעצמו אם בא לכם לרקוד.
&nbsp
זה מזיכרון עמום והתרשמות קצרה מאוד.


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/10/14)

נשמע שבסוף בחרתם טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מכירה חלק מהמקומות האלה כמסעדות - וככאלה הם לא מדהימים. מסתבר שגם לאירועים....
&nbsp
מעניין אותי אם טורקיז בבית יצחק עושים אירועי בוטיק כי הייתי שם השבוע בארוחה לכבוד יומולדת משפחתית והיה פשוט מופלא


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

ת"א- יפו


----------



## שמוליק צלם Nats (14/10/14)

מקומות לחתונה קטנה בתל אביב 
מקומות לחתונה קטנה בתל אביב : בית אנדרומדה, קליף,בית על הים, בית אוריאל, גלריה לורנס,ארקה, הקומה הרביעית,קסטיאל, אביגדור, ריברסייד


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

היי שמוליק 
בלי לפגוע, אבל רשימות כאלה אפשר להוציא מכל אתר.
נראה לי שהמטרה של הפורום היא לתת קצת יותר מידע שימושי למתחתנים...  בשרשור הזה בכוונה ציינתי את סוג המידע שיכול להועיל.
אשמח אם בהמשך תשתף יתרונות וחסרונות של מקומות שיעלו מהזווית שלך כאיש מקצוע או אורח


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

ריברסייד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונות של המקום נראות טוב, אבל גם אליהם לא הלכנו בגלל המחיר.
בטלפון דיברו איתנו על 355 ש"ח למנה בחורף, לא זוכרת האם כלל מע"מ, שכר מלצרים הגברה ותאורה (אבל כנראה שלא).
&nbsp
שוב, ויתרנו בגלל המחיר.


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

סטוקו - תל אביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נמצא ליד מגרשי הטניס, יש חניה ענקית (נראה לי בחינם) והמקום מאוד מאוד יפה. חסרון: השירותים קטנים ומבאסים (לפחות אלו של הנשים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
&nbsp





 התפריט נקרא מעולה, אבל המקום  נפסל בגלל המחיר.
מחירים לאירוע של מינימום 110 שקיבלתי (בערך מטעמי פרטיות) לאירוע חורף: 330 כולל מע"מ ואלכוהול, 2950 תאורה והגברה, דמי שירות 300 לכל 10 איש.
&nbsp


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/14)

יש עוד חסרון במקום 
ואלה העוברים ושווים, שנראה שהם חלק מהאירוע
עשיתי שם אירוע לפני די הרבה שנים וגם אחי התחתן שם.
הייתי מאוד מרוצה מההתנהלות - וכך גם אחי


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

2C - הקומה ה-49 (עזריאלי) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יתרון: מחירון מסודר וראוי להערכה! נוף מהמם ואופציה לשופינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לגבי טיב המסעדה, אכלתי שם לפני שנים והיה מעולה, שמעתי עוד ביקורות שנעו מטוב + למצוין.
יש אופציה לחניה מוזלת לאורחים אחרי 17:00.
מדובר במסעדה רצינית.
&nbsp
מחירון (יתכן והשתנה!) כולל מע"מ. בימי חמישי יש תוספת 10%.
70-150 איש: 335 ש"ח
150-200 איש: 270 ש"ח
200-350 איש: 260 ש"ח
&nbsp
הגברה ותאורה מופקעת של 4,900 ש"ח ו-1,200 למוזיקת רקע.
מלצרים וברמנים 300 ש"ח ל15, 50 איש בהתאמה
מחיר כולל עיצוב בסיסי (מרכזי שולחן ופרחים בכניסה).
&nbsp
שורה תחתונה- אטרקטיבי לחתונה בינונית ופחות לקטנה ממש...


----------



## ronitvas (14/10/14)

עשיתי שם אירוע לפני שנתיים 
ההתנהלות מולם הייתה לא פשוטה - החליפו לא פעם אנשי קשר והיה לא מעט לחץ סביב כל מיני סיכומים.
לכן, אני מאוד ממליצה לכתוב הכל!!! גם סיכומים שעפים באוויר.
המזל שלי שהכל היה כתוב וחתום.
אבל - היה אירוע מעולה. הם ממש יצאו מגדרם ביום האירוע והתגובות היו מעולות (למעט זה שהם לא "שמו לב" לצבע הפרחים בסידורי השולחן. יאמר לזכותם שדי מהר הסידורים הוחלפו לאלה שהוזמנו).
בקיצור, מקום מומלץ אבל צריך מאוד לשים לב לסיכומים ולכל הפרטים


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

תוצרת הארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אפתח שבסוף לא הלכנו לראות כי החלטנו שבא לנו מקום במראה טבעי.
&nbsp
חתונת חורף ב230 ש"ח כולל בר בסיסי, עיצוב (פרחים), מע"מ ושירות.
קיימת חניה במקום.
&nbsp
שוקי שדיברתי איתו ממש ממש מקסים. ממה שאני זוכרת מדובר במקום שעושה אירועים לסביבות ה-100 איש, אבל גם מתאים לפחות או יותר. התמחור מעולה והתחושה שקיבלתי הייתה שמדובר בטיפוס הגון בלי משחקים.
&nbsp


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

שפלה


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (16/10/14)

אחוזת מרגו ברחובות 
התחתנו שם לפני יומיים והיה נהדר. האורחים יצאו מרוצים גם מהמקום וגם מהאוכל. בקרוב יהיו גם קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואז אפרט יותר.


----------



## Princess Lotta (16/10/14)

יאאאאאאאאא קרדיטים טריים, מזל טוב!


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (19/10/14)

מזל טוב!


----------



## RingGirl (14/10/14)

דרום


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/10/14)

איזה רעיון מעולה! לצערי טרם הוזמנתי 
לחתונה קטנה (הכי קטנה שהייתי היה 220 איש) פר סיי, אבל בתכלס רציתי ששלנו תהיה קטנה ואינטימית כזו וכולי קנאה יוקדת בבנות שמצליחות למנע תפלצתונה עם הדודה של הדוד (אצלי היו 250 איש והרבה מהם לא הכרתי וזה קצת ביאס). אני יודעת שבשרון יש את בית הראשונים MC בריבוע לאירועים קטנים (בסדר גודל משתנה כי זה מתחם מודולרי שכזה) אבל לא הייתי שם באירוע.


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

חתונה קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה מסוג הדברים של 20% רצון ו-80% אילוצים משפחתיים.
מסוג הטרנדים שמתחילים לתפוס לאחרונה ובעיניי יש משהו מקסים ושונה בחתונה כזו...
&nbsp
אישית אין לי מושג מאיפה אנשים שולפים 600 אורחים לחתונה


----------



## עתלי פרח (16/10/14)

אני הייתי בטוחה שתצא לנו חתונה קטנה 
כי אנחנו זוג יחסית שקט ולא בבלגאנים ובילויים וחברים. בסופושל דבר, אחרי חישוב התחלתי שעשינו בימים האחרונים, כבר קיבלנו יותר מ-200 איש. אבל נחמד לגלות שבעצם יש כל כך הרבה אנשים שמקיפים אותנו ואולי יקחו חלק באירוע חשוב שלנו.


----------



## RingGirl (16/10/14)

בארץ יש כאלה שמתייחסים לזה כאל חתונה קטנה 
ראיתי לא מעט שהתייחסו לכל מה שמתחת ל-300 כקטן. הכל יחסי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אצלנו זה שילוב של אופי עם משפחות קטנות + גמישות של ההורים לגבי הזמנת חברים וקולגות.
&nbsp
איפה תתחתנו?


----------



## עתלי פרח (16/10/14)

בינתיים עדיין לא בחרנו מקום, אנחנו ממש בשלבים הראשוניים 
מגבשים רק רשימת מוזמנים ראשונית כדי לדעת לאן אנחנו נוכל לפנות (יש כמה בשרון שהם יפים אבל יקרים, אני התחלתי לחשוב ברצינות על לילות קסומים ליד כנות, שיש להם מחירים נורמליים ולמיטב הבנתי ביקורות לא רעות). הייתי בטוחה שיצא פחות מ-200... והאמת שאחרי שעשינו חלק מהרשימה ועם אנשים יחסית "הכרחיים" יצא כבר מעל!
וההורים שלנו הם לא כאלה שמזמינים אנשים לא קשורים דווקא... אני מאד נרגעתי כשראיתי את רשימת המוזמנים שלהם (כיף שיש שיתוף פעולה). לפחות זה יפתח לנו אופציות נוספות מבחינת מיקומים...
בהצלחה לכולנו...


----------



## yuvba84 (15/10/14)

איזה רעיון אדיר...יש מקומות מומלצים ולא יקרים גם בדרום/שפלה? 
נא לפרט גם מחירים, מיקום וכיוצ"ב.
למשל שמוליק שפירט על תל אביב המקום הכי זול שם באמצע שבוע 330 ש"ח מנה... לצערי זה לא לכל כיס.
לכן נא לפרט מציאות ולא רק שם של מקום על הים עם מנה שעולה 425 ש"ח, את זה כל אחד יכול למצוא לבדו.
תודה לכל מי שיענה בפירוט רב.


----------



## RingGirl (15/10/14)

כבר יצא לך לראות מקומות? 
מומלץ להוסיף לרשימה- גם אם מדובר בהתרשמות כאורחת...


----------



## תפו ופוזה (16/10/14)

מועדון כליף ביפו. הייתי השבוע!!!נהדר


----------

